# Insurance UK



## ThomasD48

Im 18 and was looking to just do Uber Eats because I don't have a 5 door car. I can't find anywhere that can insure me, what type of insurance do I need.


----------



## LondonLuke

Have you tried Zego?

They offer business insurance per hour, great for people who want to try doing UE.


----------

